# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía >  Las olas gallegas son las mejores para producir energía

## ben-amar

http://iagua.es/
Las olas gallegas son las mejores para producir energía

Jue, 26 nov, 2009

Aguas costeras

Las mejores zonas costeras de la Península Ibérica para aprovechar la energía de las olas son la Costa da Morte y Estaca de Bares, en A Coruña. Así lo reflejan dos estudios pioneros publicados este mes en las revistas Energy y Renewable Energy por investigadores de la Universidad de Santiago de Compostela (USC).

La Costa da Morte, entre Finisterre y las Islas Sisargas, y el área de Estaca de Bares -ambas en la costa coruñesa- son las zonas de la Península Ibérica con mayor potencial para instalar sistemas de aprovechamiento de la energía de las olas, destaca a SINC Gregorio Iglesias, coautor de ambos estudios e ingeniero de la Escuela Politécnica Superior de la USC.


En las investigaciones, que acaban de publicar las revistas Energy y Renewable Energy, los ingenieros afirman que en la Costa da Morte se pueden alcanzar los 50 kilowatios por metro de agua (más de 400 MW/hm al año) y en Estaca de Bares, un poco más de 40 kW/m.

A partir de esta región del noroeste peninsular el potencial energético de las olas decrece al alejarnos por el Cantábrico hacia el Este (25 Kw/m en el País Vasco) y por el Atlántico hacia el Sur, aclara Iglesias, y en el Mediterráneo la fuerza del oleaje no es la adecuada para producir energía de forma eficiente.

El estudio analiza el potencial energético de las aguas gallegas, y es el primero que se centra en detalle en esta región. Los investigadores han obtenido los datos a partir del análisis del clima marítimo (régimen de oleaje a lo largo del tiempo) en aguas profundas de 20 puntos de la costa de Galicia. En concreto, la información procede de cuatro boyas (Langosteira, Vilán-Sigargas, Cabo Silleiro y Estaca de Bares) y de 16 nodos de la base de datos SIMAR-44 (series temporales de parámetros atmosféricos y oceanográficos generados con datos recogidos entre 1958 y 2001).

Gregorio Iglesias destaca la importancia de las olas como una fuente de energía renovable, que puede ser crucial para reducir los gases de efecto invernadero y ayudar a cumplir el Protocolo de Kyoto.
Energía undimotriz

La energía que producen las olas, denominada undimotriz (distinta a la maremotriz o de las mareas, de alto costo y sólo eficaz en zonas costeras que puedan confinar grandes masas de agua), se puede generar con diversos dispositivos. Desde boyas que al subir y bajar hacen funcionar un generador, hasta columnas o pozos herméticos comunicados con el mar que expulsan aire -empujado por las olas- hacia una turbina, pasando por la energía que se obtiene al mover partes articuladas flotantes y unidas, como las del ingenio Pelamis o serpiente marina desarrollado en Portugal.

En España, de momento, no existen instalaciones undimotrices que operen de forma comercial, aunque hay dos centrales piloto en Santoña (Cantabria), con boyas eléctricas de oscilación vertical, y en Mutriku (Guipuzcoa), con la tecnología de columna de agua oscilante. Además existe un proyecto para instalar una planta undimotriz en el puerto de Granadilla (Tenerife).

Los investigadores de la USC también han diseñado un sistema de generación de energía del oleaje denominado WaveCat, una estructura flotante de acero que incorpora turbinas para producir la electricidad. En la actualidad el equipo trabaja en la mejora de los modelos numéricos del sistema y construye un prototipo a escala para ponerlo a prueba en un tanque de oleaje.

Referencia bibliográfica:

G. Iglesias, M. López, R. Carballo, A. Castro, J.A. Fraguela, P. Frigaard. Wave energy potential in Galicia (NW Spain). Renewable Energy 34 (11): 23232333, noviembre de 2009.

G. Iglesias y R. Carballo. Wave energy potential along the Death Coast (Spain). Energy 34 (11): 1963-1975, noviembre de 2009.

Fuente: SINC

----------


## F. Lázaro

Pues a qué esperamos a aprovechar toda esa energía tal y como está el tema ahora con las renovables????  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## onioki99

> Pues a qué esperamos a aprovechar toda esa energía tal y como está el tema ahora con las renovables????


Yo creo que hay un problemilla... 

Para rentabilizar esta nueva tecnología se necesita un salto de marea importante, lo que sólo ocurre en lugares muy determinados y ubicaciones donde la instalación tendría un impacto ambiental considerable...

Es el tema de siempre, el coste de oportunidad de las energias alternativas.

Saludos.

----------


## Salut

^^ Bueno, la energía de las olas no necesita ninguna "marea con un salto interesante", ni ninguna cerrada, por lo que su impacto ambiental es bastante menor.

Yo el inconveniente lo veo en su alta correlación con la eólica, siendo esta última mucho más rentable que las olas. Ahora hay que centrarse más en tecnologías poco correlacionadas con la eólica, como puede ser la solar termoeléctrica.

----------


## onioki99

De todas formas yo estoy con Salut, nos hemos anclado al hablar de energias renovables en: térmica, eólica, solar... al final todo son derivados de estas... nada de fusión u otras novedades? ¿hay mejorías en ese sentido?  

 :Confused:

----------

